
Ask HN: Have Neuroscience inspired ML architectures been successful? - hsikka
	Does anyone have any literature on neuroscience inspired machine learning architectures, specifically more recent ones, 2017 and onward? I believe the push to do formalize computational paradigms in the brain may yield an interesting result.
======
mindcrime
You'll probably get more info asking this on /r/machinelearning or maybe
ai.stackexchange.com

Also, where have you already looked, and what did you find? In what way was
that inadequate / what more are you looking for?

~~~
hsikka
Thanks for the feedback! r/machinelearning folks didn't have too many places
to point me, they seem more interested in functional and statistical methods.
ai.stackexchange is a good idea, i'll dig around there

I've been reading most recent conference reports and journals, working my way
back from well cited papers like deepminds review last year, but there doesn't
seem to be conclusive work seriously being done here.

~~~
mindcrime
Yeah, that paper from Demis Hassimis seems to be the best recent overview.
Beyond that, all I can say is to constantly search arXiv.org for papers on
specific topics that fall into this overall rubric. Of all of it, the one
thing I'm still really curious about is Spiking Neural Networks. Still waiting
to see just how useful (if at al) that approach is going to turn out to be.

